# Bottom Line Fishin' Buddy 4200



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

Saw these on sale at Cabelas for $129, normally $219. I guess they are being discontinued but it looks like a killer deal for a portable fish finder. Does anyone have any experience with these? I am thinking about picking one up.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't have experience with the 4200 but I do have the 1200 and the 2200. If I remember right on the numbers. I think the cone is too small for looking down, but they do seem to work well for the money. What I have liked best for ice fishing is the side view. It has worked where it was slow where I was but the side view showed lots of fish in one direction 50 or 100 feet away and I have stepped it off and redrilled and started catching fish. The side view does not give depth and I don't know the cone angle but it has worked well several times. It is a fun toy. I might have to look at them when I stop in Cableas saturday.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishin Buddies are just OK finders.
The cone is 9* so it doesn't spread out very much at the bottom of 25' of water.
The fish have to pass directly under you to be seen.

The side finder function is alright, but I don't use it very much, because it only sees directly out, in one direction, in a narrow cone, not 360*.
These units are also low in power so it makes it difficult to see your jig when using it for ice fishing.
I do use my 2250 with my float tube where my fly is far away from me, so it doesn't matter that much if the unit sees fish that are directly under me.
These units also have a big delay time from when a fish it picked up to when it showes the fish on the screen.
Other finders that cost about $150.00 [Eagle 320] have real time and a lot more power.
You may want to look at other finders before you settle on the Buddy.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw those on Cabela's website also. I read the reviews that Cabela's customers had posted and was not impressed with the 4200, a lot of people were much more happy with the lower end models.


----------

